# Trick r Treat Sam



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Here is my Treat r Trick Sam because I could not find Orange sleeper, I found a patterner for for a sleeper at JoAnne's Fabric, and sewed one from scratch. I am still working on the head and treat bag, the lolly pop and to bulk him up


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Looks great Lotus!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

That's great, Lotus! I like him!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Excellent Joe! But how does that fit into your Christmas theme?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

HZ-i was just thinking the same thing & now he sews too


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

pyro said:


> HZ-i was just thinking the same thing & now he sews too


always have,


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Dang it, I am the only person on this forum that can't sew??? Extremely jealous of you right now Lotus, and that is one great looking Sam!!!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Can you describe how you made the burlap hood and gloves? I just got the sleeper from a friend's wife who sewed it up for me so now I have to finish him off. I can't figure out how to go about making the hood.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Uruk-Hai said:


> Can you describe how you made the burlap hood and gloves? I just got the sleeper from a friend's wife who sewed it up for me so now I have to finish him off. I can't figure out how to go about making the hood.


The gloves are 2" wide strips of burlap just wrapped around his hands and glued with white craft glue. For the hood I took a styrofoam ball, glued it to a dowel, and then covered it with plastic bags and wrapped unrolled spider webs around it making it into a ball. I wrapped the final ball in saran wrap and hit it with a heat gun to shrink wrap it. For the burlap hood I took a large piece of burlap and sewed a center seam down the middle, then I placed it around the ball head and tied it at the neck, then I cut the burlap to fit around the shoulders.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Cool, thanks for the tips! (sorry I realized after I asked we're not supposed to discuss techniques in the showroom)


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Where'd you get those hands? He is sooooo cute and amazingly well done.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Just Whisper said:


> Where'd you get those hands? He is sooooo cute and amazingly well done.


HANDS


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

No...you aren't the only one on here that can't sew. But, for some reason, every year. about this time, I forget that I cannot sew, and try to sew something. Lotus, your Sam is awesome, and if you ever need someone to babysit him, I would like to volunteer for the job. 



fick209 said:


> Dang it, I am the only person on this forum that can't sew??? Extremely jealous of you right now Lotus, and that is one great looking Sam!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He looks great and the hands look real. I thought it was a costume for a moment.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He looks great, and I agree, the hands look like they mean business. Even without the jagged sucker, I wouldn't want to mess with this guy.


----------

